# Grumman F4F Wildcat Communication System



## ww2instc (May 7, 2020)

Hi everybody


I'm new to this forum, and this is my first post.
I hope somebody can help me with some questions I have.
I'm not familiar at alle with the Wildcat, USN and USAAF in general, that's why I'm reaching out to you guys.

- What kind of Radio equipment did the Grumman F4F Wildcat have (what type)?
- When a fighterplane was hit and the pilot knew he was going to crash, what was the exact procedure? More specifically, what exact would he tell over the radio to his base? Was this something like: "Mayday and his position?" Or how would a conversation go exactly?

Thank you so much in advance for helping me out!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 7, 2020)

Welcome aboard. Some of your questions can be answered by reading through some of the manuals and Pilot's Notes found here F4F Manual Book


----------

